# Water bottle filter question



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

I have recently been watching videos on DIY filters. I am wanting to make one for 60 gallon to hold a oscar or for growing out other Americans. That sort of thing. My question is what size of bottle and air pump would be recommended for this project? The videos are very good at showing how to make them but not recommend sizes. I will be using either ceramic tubes or lava rock as the media with the sponge intake. Thanks I appreciate all the advise and other related tips on the build


----------



## SrsSarcasM (Jan 28, 2016)

I would take the canister volume and flow rate to that of a comparable rated canister filter from the likes of Eheim or Fluval, and then double it to give you a safety factor.

Volume is more important because this is proportional to the surface area available to the bacteria (and hence sustainable bioload). Flow is less important (but still important) to ensure you get adequate circulation in your tank (to remove detritus and ensure adequate mixing) and to overcome the pressure drop in your canister.


----------



## SrsSarcasM (Jan 28, 2016)

Can't edit my last post...

I misread "air pump", did you mean air pump or water pump? I'm not aware of a use for an air pump apart from a sponge filter, unless there is a new use for them in the DIY filter group.

Sponge filters are OK for smaller tanks or temporary tanks but shouldn't be used for something as large as a 60G oscar tank, IMO.


----------



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

SrsSarcasM said:


> Can't edit my last post...
> 
> I misread "air pump", did you mean air pump or water pump? I'm not aware of a use for an air pump apart from a sponge filter, unless there is a new use for them in the DIY filter group.
> 
> Sponge filters are OK for smaller tanks or temporary tanks but shouldn't be used for something as large as a 60G oscar tank, IMO.


----------



## SrsSarcasM (Jan 28, 2016)

I'd be surprised if that could support a 60 gallon tank.

If you're happy with an in-tank filter just use a water pump rather than air pump and make the media chamber larger. It'll be quieter than the air pump too.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

A mattenfilter could be air operated and support large fish. You would need to protect the foam either with some of the coarse Matala matting or plastic egg crate since oscars and other large cichlids like to bit chunks out of mattenfilter foam and sponge filters. With messy eaters like oscars, I'd put the mattenfilter across the back rather than the more common placement on one end. A bare bottom will help the aquarist maintain the mess oscars make. When you feed them their favorite (and natural) food, they do make less mess. Or at least easier to clean up.. In the wild habitat, 80% of the oscar stomach contents is crayfish, the rest nearly all vegetable in origin.


----------

